# Inkbird 4x



## rhaugle (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi guys.. I have the inkbird 4 probe Bluetooth thermo... This this disconnects all the time. does anyone know how to fix this? I do need to have the app open ALL the time? That would seem pretty dumb to me. But it seems whenever I do have the app open, on screen (still running in background), or when I lock my phone, it disconnects. Bluetooth shouldnt do this.. anyone have issues and know how to fix?


----------



## Cabo (Dec 18, 2019)

Mine disconnects at times also. I have no idea how to fix it


----------



## jcanitz (Dec 18, 2019)

Yep, same here. I also have a thermoworks bluedot that does the same.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 18, 2019)

don't have an answer for you but if you contact inkbird i'm sure they'll try and help you out. I would just private message them through smf.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 18, 2019)

Have you tried deleting the app and then reinstalling it?


----------



## BigW. (Dec 18, 2019)

I noticed the same thing.  I think some folks will install app on old tablet/ipod etc and not let the device "sleep"  I have not tried it.  Other than this issue, I really like the therm.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2019)

I use my tablet that way with it always on. When I use my phone I keep the display switched to on. Never had a problem unless I forget and went outside the bluetooth range.


----------



## rhaugle (Dec 18, 2019)

So you have to keep your phone on and unlocked/not sleeping the whole time.. ok. That may be it then. I like the tablet idea


Steve H said:


> I use my tablet that way with it always on. When I use my phone I keep the display switched to on. Never had a problem unless I forget and went outside the bluetooth range.


----------



## rhaugle (Dec 18, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Have you tried deleting the app and then reinstalling it?



Numerous times! Haha



BigW. said:


> I noticed the same thing.  I think some folks will install app on old tablet/ipod etc and not let the device "sleep"  I have not tried it.  Other than this issue, I really like the therm.



I w try this. Thank you


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2019)

rhaugle said:


> So you have to keep your phone on and unlocked/not sleeping the whole time.. ok. That may be it then. I like the tablet idea



Yes, keep it on and unlocked. I usually have my phone plugged in as well.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 18, 2019)

It's the TERRIBLE software that all Bluetooth thermos use. Inkbird, thermopro, a million other Chinese cheapies. They all use the same software and it sucks with a capital S. I've spent my last dollar on BT thermos, going to convert everything over to WiFi/IOT tech.


----------



## rhaugle (Dec 18, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> It's the TERRIBLE software that all Bluetooth thermos use. Inkbird, thermopro, a million other Chinese cheapies. They all use the same software and it sucks with a capital S. I've spent my last dollar on BT thermos, going to convert everything over to WiFi/IOT tech.


 
Sounds like this is the way forward.. ugh. Just bought this thing.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, the hardware is of excellent quality. It's the software platform that they all insist on using, rather than innovating.


----------



## dr k (Dec 19, 2019)

These shouldn't lose connection as the screen turns off on a phone. I don't have inkbird BT but the apps all appear the same. 
My 6 probe Soraken with my Galaxy S7 phone has the connection loss notification alarm that can be turned on or off for pairing purposes not if the phone screen is on or off and doesn't lose connection. Only if the app crashes. You may want to check that you haven't designated this app to always sleep under the battery section to not use battery when not using the app.  There's Chugod, Morpilot, Synergy, Tenergy and many others with BT six port probes that others had interchanged apps. One person was using the inkbird app on a non inkbird BT therm. Try a different app. Mines Easy BBQ.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

One thing I find annoying is that I can't find a app that'll run on the amazon fire tablet


----------



## dr k (Dec 19, 2019)

Do you have a smartphone to run the BBQ app?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

dr k said:


> Do you have a smartphone to run the BBQ app?



Oh yeah, I'm all set. But I was also using my android tablet as well. But it got damaged. And I found out that the Amazon Fire doesn't appear to work with it.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

No biggie. I'm looking at getting another tablet.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2019)

Steve H said:


> One thing I find annoying is that I can't find a app that'll run on the amazon fire tablet


That is a bummer. My fire doesn't have app for Rec Tec either. Sucks...


----------

